# Not Red Top Zebra???



## cancichfan (Dec 23, 2009)

Below is an excerpt from a string that I posted in the Malawi discussion concerning the possible fatherhood of the eggs that one of my yellow labs seems to be holding. I mentioned that I had Red Zebra's in the tank (actually meant to say Red Top Zebra). It was suggested that the fish I was describing couldn't be what I thought it was. These were just LFS purchased fish and the tank only had the one label, no latin.

Any idea what this fish is? I added a couple pictures since the previous post to help. Although you may not believe me, under the right light, these fish all look the same. The stripes do seem to become more evident, particularly on one of the fish when I feed them or when he is chasing others. Also, the flash seems to bring out the blue and the bars. There is one picture with no flash and the fish looks very brown/pinkish. Sorry the focus is a bit off in one.

Some have suggested that these could be pearlmutts, others hybrids and others some species of red top zebra.

The fish are about 2 inches long.
Thanks

cancichfan wrote:
There are some red zebra in the tank but they are smaller and not coloured at all, just brownish-grey with a few stripes so I don't know if they are mature enough or if there is one precocious little fellow in there.

justinf67 wrote:
red zebra do not "color up" nor are they brownish grey with stripes...what u are describing is another fish...

Here's a couple pictures. Any idea what they are if not Red Top Zebra? Hope this works.

http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae24 ... G_1135.jpg

http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae24 ... G_1117.jpg

http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae24 ... G_1120.jpg

http://i976.photobucket.com/albums/ae24 ... G_1133.jpg

You can see the brown I referred to in the face-on shot. How apparent the stripes are seem to depend on where the light is and if I use the flash. I tried some without but they shutter was too slow...brown blurs. 
Could they be the daddy?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

The fish in the 2nd and 4th photo resembles a Rusty Cichlid. The yellow dorsal fin, however, might indicate that it's a hybrid. I'm not too familiar with Rusty Cichlids, but I don't think they have yellow dorsal fins.










http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=707

It could also be a female Met. Greshakei.










http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=794


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

probably Labidochromis "Hongi"

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=727


----------



## cbryan1976 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hongi gets my vote!


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Look like hybrids to me.

If you could point out one parent it would look to be Iodotropheus sperengae AKA Rusty. Very few mbuna have tha rust coloring and the lavendar color like in pictures 2 and 4 outside of rusties.

If as you say all four fish like alike depending on mood then hybrid is the most likely choice as the pictures show characteristics of different fish IMO.


----------



## cancichfan (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Based on what I've seen and what I've been able to read both on here and other places, I am willing to bet that they are a hybrid with a lot of hongi in the background. Maybe hongi x rusty than crossed back to hongi. Does anyone know if hongi and rusty will cross? If not, then I think just hongi. That rust colour in the picture isn't really that normal under regular light, more of the purplish brown described in the hongi description.

I guess ultimately it doesn't matter. I won't be getting rid of them but I am curious what they are. Giving where I bought them, I expect a good chance that they are hybrids or hybrids with a backcross. Let's just say it wasn't from a reputable breeder. Lesson learned.

Please feel free to keep giving me suggestions or let me know if my thoughts are way off base.
Thanks
Graham


----------

